# French motorway charges.



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi will be touring in France for a period of our holidays can anyone let me know the going rates for mh on the motorways our we classed as cars like over here thanks Paul.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi Just returned from a trip to Spain , used the toll roads on the way down to escape the snow , spent about £ 70 on charges ,you are class 2 or 3 if tag axle best stick to the N roads. A French resident told me they pay no road tax so they dont mind the tolls,I think tourists should be exempt ,they pay nothing when they come over here! rgds deegod


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Red, if you put your proposed route into www.viamichelin.com it will calculate the toll charges for any 'Peage' motorways. As noted above you will be either Class 2 or Class 3 depending on your size. I always use the 'N' roads unless the motorway is free.
Phil.


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Apart from the "N" roads being free they are also generally of a good standard but the main thing about using them is that you see much more of France. I think that the only reason to use the French Motorways is if your in a hurry and I try not to be in hurry when in the wagon.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'd agree with you there dusty,

Problem is, us workers don't have the time on our hands that you lucky retired folk have and have to cram it all in to the odd few weeks here and there.

(I do envy the retired, i'll be one eventually).  

pj


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rednev

This is a post I did a while back which gives a link to the official Motorway Toll organisation in France. It is an excellent guide to costs and as an added bonus gives one of the best route cards I have ever seen as it shows the road signs to follow. It is worth printing as it is so easy to follow.

"If you use the French Motorways and are unsure of the Toll or Peage charges then log on to www.autoroutes.fr and you will be able to plan your entire route and see the exact toll charges. The site has an English version button at the top and you will get an itinery table at the right of the screen. Most motorhomes come under the class 2 or minibus category on the vehicle menu. The planned route has an added bonus in that each stage is shown with the individual cost for the toll stretch identified. Also it shows the route signs. If you know the price of fuel and your mpg it will give you a fuel cost as well as a weather forecast. Formidable!"

Agree that the Routes National are excellent and free but this guide gives you an accurate breakdown of costs and allows you to budget and choose accordingly.

Have a great trip

Regards Pat and Sue R


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

Hi Just like to thank you all for your help, as i have only a three week break was only going to do about five days in france the rest in germany, austria and two nights in italy to see venice last time there in 1995, Paul .


----------

